# McLabs training supplies



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I just thought I throw a good word out for McLab's on here. As some of you know I had my bag full of about 30 dummies, a dummy launcher, and my dog first aid kit stolen from my truck a little over a week ago. I told Darin at McLabs about it because I was going to get a lot of it replaced through him and I had a good experience with his business in the past. Long story short, he gave me one He11 of a deal to make it a little easier to replace the stuff.

He gives discounts to refuge members and possibly Nodak members as well. Id give him a look if you guys are making any purchases.

I'm not trying to spam, just wanted to show a little appreciation.


----------



## cedarsedge (Sep 21, 2006)

Darin is a great guy, I meet him running Nahra tests.

Dan


----------

